# DS #DSi 0040: Sonic Classic Collection (USA)



## Chanser (Mar 6, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6004^^


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 6, 2010)

First.

I am going to download this right now.  And post if it will work on any of the Flashcarts I have.

EDIT: This is the same NFO the old one had.


----------



## Chanser (Mar 6, 2010)

After much deliberation, release is fine and not a DSi enhanced release.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2010)

this work for ttds?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 6, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> After much deliberation, release is fine and not a DSi enhanced release.



What was wrong with the old one anyway? It wasn't working on some carts but as far as I've played, the game is fine and dandy.

If it works on AKAIO 1.5.1, that's good. Otherwise, I'll stick to using 1.5.

If anyone was wondering, I wrote my review right here. Spoiler alert, I gave it an 8/10. Fun game.


----------



## geminisama (Mar 6, 2010)

Been wanting a Sonic 3 on my DS, or any handheld, for many years. Hope there's no lag on it.


----------



## Chanser (Mar 6, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have no idea why it was removed other than it's nuked.


----------



## Jakob95 (Mar 6, 2010)

Is there a difference with this dump and the old one?


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Mar 6, 2010)

That's good to hear that this is a different one.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 6, 2010)

and i bet it does not work on cyclon ds evo probley AP on it.


----------



## jgu1994 (Mar 6, 2010)

Are the release numbers messed up? Ds scene has this as 4765.


----------



## Covarr (Mar 6, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> and i bet it does not work on cyclon ds evo probley AP on it.


I've done some reading around places, and it seems this is the exact same dump as before, which doesn't work on CycloDS Evolution. So this one probably won't either.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Mar 6, 2010)

so this is the same dump! if so then why bother with this crappy dump!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 6, 2010)

I can't believe that it's been 3 days since the release and there isn't a fix yet...

If only Team Cyclops waited a few days for the stable firmware.


----------



## Chanser (Mar 6, 2010)

Thing is it's either I post this or run the risk of falling behind in releases.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Mar 6, 2010)

there should be a redump instead of this!


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Mar 6, 2010)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> there should be a redump instead of this!



but isnt this a redump?


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Mar 6, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Thing is it's either I post this or run the risk of falling behind in releases.



So this maybe the same dump!


----------



## Chanser (Mar 6, 2010)

No it ain't a re-dump.


----------



## zeromac (Mar 6, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> No it ain't a re-dump.


Which means its a fresh dump


----------



## saxamo (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you for posting this Chanser, I felt it was fine. Game works on AKAIO 1.5 and M3 Real (I've heard). Don't worry, your manufacturer is working on a fix.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 6, 2010)

Chanser said:
			
		

> Thing is it's either I post this or run the risk of falling behind in releases.



yeah so noobs let the man do his job!! but i heard on cyclonds fourms someone dumped this and test it him self and it does not work.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Mar 6, 2010)

I hate to say it what would be the point of releasing it again!? I'd say wait for a redump.


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> Chanser said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NO. Which means it's THE SAME DUMP.

Jesus, some people are dull.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 6, 2010)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> I hate to say it what would be the point of releasing it again!? I'd say wait for a redump.



i heard from a someone the first dump was bad.


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> TrapperKeeperX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The "a someone" you heard from was wrong.


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

The rom was wrongly nuked (Falsely reported as a DSi enhanced game, when there is 0 evidence of any DSi enhancements). It was since un-nuked, thus it's back up on here. Simple stuff, people.


----------



## Covarr (Mar 6, 2010)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> so this is the same dump! if so then why bother with this crappy dump!


Because it's not a crappy dump. It shouldn't have been nuked, it was just fine. The only reason it's not working for people is AP, it works just fine in No$GBA, Supercard DSONEi, Acekard2i with AKAIO 1.5 (not 1.5.1), and M3 Real.


----------



## Dark Blade (Mar 6, 2010)

Nooby question but does it work on the R4 SDHC as yet?


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 6, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> The rom was wrongly nuked (Falsely reported as a DSi enhanced game, when there is 0 evidence of any DSi enhancements). It was since un-nuked, thus it's back up on here. Simple stuff, people.



ok then... i thought a different person who dumps game dumped it... but meh... whatever.


----------



## rockstar99 (Mar 6, 2010)

Well since it already works on my m3 and acekard I dont need this but if this one has an icon that shows up sakura it would be nice


----------



## Raika (Mar 6, 2010)

It's working on Supercard DSONE with EOS... I haven't tried saving yet though.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 6, 2010)

Obviously it's not gonna work for R4+YS. 1st person to make a working patch for this and S&SASR will be the king of AP-Cracking.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Mar 6, 2010)

Who is he? If this is a legit dump then if it can be fixed then I'll believe it's a legit dump. If not then it's still a nuked dump to me.


----------



## Bowser-jr (Mar 6, 2010)

Is this just the old one or a completely new rom dump? Will this work on the CycloDS or do we need a patch?


----------



## basher11 (Mar 6, 2010)

darn no fix for r4 users XD


----------



## saxamo (Mar 6, 2010)

On AKAIO 1.5 I'm getting  "The save data could not be accessed. Please turn the power off and reinsert the DS Card"


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 6, 2010)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> Who is he? If this is a legit dump then if it can be fixed then I'll believe it's a legit dump. If not then it's still a nuked dump to me.



go get a new card.


----------



## outgum (Mar 6, 2010)

errr... i dont understand, this whole release stuff here is wacking me out...


----------



## q2k2k (Mar 6, 2010)

is this the same game that was on the old sega genesis?
if yes, im definetly going to try this out


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2010)

This has confused the cat boy >.< So this is the same dump as before? Or is this a new one?
I wish I could test for myself, but none of my sites have it up yet.


----------



## yikkyon (Mar 6, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> On AKAIO 1.5 I'm getting  "The save data could not be accessed. Please turn the power off and reinsert the DS Card"



My god, me too!
No rush though! Wait to like 2 more pages to figure out this mess!


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> JohannesC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


READ


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*read* well not a redump, that's sad.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 6, 2010)

i dont know if this is right.. cuz this is what i see on other places

4728 - Pokemon Ranger Hikari no Kiseki (J)
4727 - Silke -Syng Leg og Laer (D)
4726 - Silke - Pixelines Lillesoster - Honsefodder og Gulerodder (D)
4725 - Keroro RPG Kishi to Musha to Densetsu no Kaizoku (J)


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> *read* well not a redump, that's sad.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 6, 2010)

In the old thread, some people were saying it worked on EZ-Flash. I have an EZ-Flash Vi with the latest firmware, and I just get a white screen. Has anyone else had any luck?


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> i dont know if this is right.. cuz this is what i see on other places
> 
> 4728 - Pokemon Ranger Hikari no Kiseki (J)
> 4727 - Silke -Syng Leg og Laer (D)
> ...


JESUS CHRIST

THE ROM WAS NUKED

THEN IT WAS UN-NUKED, BECAUSE IT WAS DETERMINED THAT IT WAS WRONGLY NUKED

THAT IS ALL.


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > *read* well not a redump, that's sad.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 6, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> darkcrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sheesh, calm down


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> JohannesC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 6, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> darkcrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




okay psycho, tell me why its "4765 - Sonic Classic Collection" in another spot?


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 6, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> JESUS CHRIST
> 
> THE ROM WAS NUKED
> 
> ...


So... shouldn't GBATemp fix their rom numbers now that they realize they screwed it up? Or did they do that?


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> JohannesC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because people have different lists, tardfuck


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> The Pink Cat Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 6, 2010)

ok we get the fucking point now!! it's a use to be nuked file that got from un nuked ok now's let's stop fucking our Couch's here and think of the + plus of the game... and for that noob you need to calm ya ass down!!


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 6, 2010)

^thank you my words exactly



			
				JohannesC said:
			
		

> darkcrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh? is that right then 
"JESUS CHRIST

THE ROM WAS NUKED

THEN IT WAS UN-NUKED, BECAUSE IT WAS DETERMINED THAT IT WAS WRONGLY NUKED

THAT IS ALL."

doesnt mean anything compared to the statement i had said

ya should probably back off from trying flame a senior gbatemp member


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

Zarxrax said:
			
		

> So... shouldn't GBATemp fix their rom numbers now that they realize they screwed it up? Or did they do that?


No, this wasn't GBA temp's problem. "The scene" did it. 

Now people are crying because they just realized that GBA temp has a different numbered list than other places, even though this has NO bearing on anything whatsoever.


----------



## yikkyon (Mar 6, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> ok we get the fucking point now!! it's a use to be nuked file that got from un nuked ok now's let's stop fucking our Couch's here and think of the + plus of the game... and for that noob you need to calm ya ass down!!


+1
Explains it all


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 6, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> Zarxrax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ya need to shut your mouth there new guy, i just said "something isnt right" and posted release numbers of other games, if thats your opinion of "crying" i'd hate to see what happens when you get hurt


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> ya should probably back off from trying flame a senior gbatemp member


Oh, I'm sorry, I didn't realize you had old wrinkled balls, you senior dipshit. I'll refrain from telling you how stupid you are in the future, since it's just senility.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 6, 2010)

i wonder if JohannesC was a banned member of this site. and made a different user name.

also is there any mutil player in this? like the sonic 2 and 3 modes like single card download or mutil card?


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> JohannesC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My mouth is shut, I'm not a mouth-breather like you. I can type without drooling on myself.


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 6, 2010)

Isn't flaming against the rules?

Also, I've tried getting this to work on AKAIO, but I haven't been able to get the 1.5 loaders to work with 1.5.1. Certainly not switching down just for the old Sonic games, as awesome as they are.


----------



## yikkyon (Mar 6, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> darkcrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe we should buy this game after all the trouble it caused!


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 6, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i wonder if JohannesC was a banned member of this site. and made a different user name.
> 
> also is there any mutil player in this? like the sonic 2 and 3 modes like single card download or mutil card?




its most likely that he is.

also i believe they dropped the multiplayer =[


----------



## 5% (Mar 6, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> darkcrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Of course the thought of purchasing this came to mind, but I can wait a few more days to see what happens with this


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> Isn't flaming against the rules?


Indeed it is, please use the nice little report button ^-^


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 6, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> darkcrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i like you


----------



## Swamp7hing (Mar 6, 2010)

Chill out, or this thread will promptly turn into a flame war - and everyone in it will be burned.
Including me.
And I'd rather not burn.
I propose we leave the topic alone until a fix is released - and not fill up this poor, defenseless thread.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 6, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> DJPlace said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok thanks for your answer. well if this is what the hype is all about i'll think i pass i had better hype in the zelda sprit track release thread. cause my posts were removed left and right. and this is also a low blow to old skool sonic players.


----------



## granville (Mar 6, 2010)

Multiplayer was cut. You can still get to the multiplayer stages apparently by using codes (they disabled any direct way to the multiplayer menus). But they are one player only. No wireless or wifi.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 6, 2010)

haha yeah, i shall just ignore the member causing me troubles. in any case, i read that there wasnt a slow down in the retail cart and that there is in this release, is that correct?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 6, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> darkcrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


JohannesC, you are pushing it, what are doing is flaming and has been reported to the admin. Please refrain from flaming on the forums.
Have the a nice day ^-^


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 6, 2010)

5% said:
			
		

> JohannesC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




he has a point, being a senior member has nothing to do with it, trying to point out seniority is stupid


----------



## outgum (Mar 6, 2010)

Looks like i missed the flame war....
Lame.

Anyways, I want this to work.
im just playing it no$gba, its great 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bit of sonic and knuckles 2 =O


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 6, 2010)

this is more funner then jerry springer!! JERRY JERRY JERRY!! well i'm not going download this i can always play this on my wii emulators or almost any emulators so on topic this for people who can't find the old skool sega carts or just don't want to be a priate just like us. or maybe both.


----------



## yikkyon (Mar 6, 2010)

Can you use knuckles in Sonic 3 like in the old Genesis days or did they not emulate that as well?


----------



## granville (Mar 6, 2010)

Just so you know, no$gba plays this game BETTER than the real hardware. I've noticed no slowdown at all on no$, but i did see some fairly bad slowdown on the real cart. From what i could tell anyways.

IGN review (7/10)- http://ds.ign.com/articles/107/1075057p1.html

And yes, you can use Knuckles in Sonic 3. These games were included-

Sonic 1
Sonic 2
Sonic 3
Sonic and Knuckles
Knuckles in Sonic 3 (just like the original games locked on)
Knuckles in Sonic 2


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

The Pink Cat Boy said:
			
		

> JohannesC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a moderator = don't tell me what to do.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 6, 2010)

yikkyon said:
			
		

> Can you use knuckles in Sonic 3 like in the old Genesis days or did they not emulate that as well?



i think you have to unlock it first. also sonic 2 has knuckles as well. but you have to unlock both i think.

also i wish they had those bonus stages like if you link sonic the hedgehog to sonic and knuckles and you get the no way screen that would be nice and for the LOL.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 6, 2010)

XD you rule johhny


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> yikkyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, they're both unlocked from the beginning.


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 6, 2010)

oh. i thought they were locked. man i'm losing it...

how the hell was that flaming?


----------



## Swamp7hing (Mar 6, 2010)

Thank you to whoever removed the flames.
Now, we wait.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 6, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Sonic 1
> Sonic 2
> Sonic 3
> Sonic and Knuckles
> ...



when i read this i read it totally mixed up and was like "there was a sonic and knuckles 2 and 3?"

super dyslexic moment


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 6, 2010)

yeah thanks so much... and how the hell was my topic on the sixth page flaming... well it does not matter but i just want to know. also i'll pass for a fix for cyclon ds users there's better games out there.


----------



## yikkyon (Mar 6, 2010)

Forget this!
I'm gonna buy this game!
Sonic and Knuckles 3 is like a whole different game to me!
So that's like 6 games in one! :yayds:


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 6, 2010)

Normmatt » Fri Mar 05, 2010 4:57 pm


			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> This game is working fine on my latest build; and apparently on AKAIO 1.5 loaders



does that mean the latest build for the loaders available to us right now? or just his latest build that he hasnt released?


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 6, 2010)

yikkyon said:
			
		

> Forget this!
> I'm gonna buy this game!
> Sonic and Knuckles 3 is like a whole different game to me!
> So that's like 6 games in one! :yayds:



good idea support sega and why your at it tell them to make better sonic games. really man i have not seen a good sonic 2d platform game since the soinc advance 2.


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

yikkyon said:
			
		

> Forget this!
> I'm gonna buy this game!
> Sonic and Knuckles 3 is like a whole different game to me!
> So that's like 6 games in one! :yayds:


Yea, I think it's funny they only market it as 4 games on the box. Missed opportunity.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 6, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> yikkyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i think they may have done it that way because if they said 6 they'd potentially get sued for false advertisement, since really there are only 4 just knuckles in 2 others other than S&K


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> JohannesC said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


true, better safe than sorry.


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 6, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> Normmatt » Fri Mar 05, 2010 4:57 pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe a non-released build, sadly


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 6, 2010)

Sylar1 said:
			
		

> darkcrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 6, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> Sylar1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, darn indeed, i'd like to play it without having to downgrade loaders


----------



## DJPlace (Mar 6, 2010)

i think we should post a list of what flash carts make this game work just like the old topic.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 6, 2010)

any luck with ttds?


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 6, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Ah, darn indeed, i'd like to play it without having to downgrade loaders



i know what ya mean man! hopefully he'll update soon! Norm's a pretty fast dude


----------



## saxamo (Mar 6, 2010)

Can an acekard 1.5 user upload their save file if they got it working? Thanks.


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i think we should post a list of what flash carts make this game work just like the old topic.


Works on my M3 real with Sakura 1.44, however saving and loading doesn't work.

Any cards able to load games? I can only save them, but when tapping load, nothing happens.

EDIT: Just changed to Sakura 1.46x and loading works.


----------



## pillsbury15 (Mar 6, 2010)

So there will be no redump ... well heres to another week of waiting till they release a fix


----------



## geminisama (Mar 6, 2010)

Am I the only one getting constant screen wide black lines? Sometimes near the top, sometimes near the bottom.
I'm using Sakura 1.45, btw.


----------



## timmyisme22 (Mar 6, 2010)

Zarxrax said:
			
		

> In the old thread, some people were saying it worked on EZ-Flash. I have an EZ-Flash Vi with the latest firmware, and I just get a white screen. Has anyone else had any luck?
> 
> Don't quite know about the RC13 release as I'm on the RC12 (though it REALLY shouldn't cause any issues since nothing was really changed except a few issues with other games), plus I'm using an EZ-V and not a EZ-Vi... but it works fine.  From what I read, it works just like the retail cartridge.  I can save, load, pause ect. just fine.  I've turned the power off and have done great loading the game again and loading the save.
> 
> ...



According to this review, it seems the slowdown is common to the retail cartridge anyways (also waiting on other reviews to see if it occurs as well).  As things pick up speed (or as I cross waterfalls), it does feel a little slower, but nothing to really hurt the game at all.  I was able to zip through the first level in well under a minute and without much if at all slowdown.
Third paragraph down





Also, I downloaded this on the initial upload before it was nuked (by nearly everybody) and un-nuked by GBAtemp and nothing has ever happened that shouldn't be normal for roms.  Just too many people not facing the facts that cards need better/newer firmware in order to play newer releases.


----------



## banchan (Mar 6, 2010)

It works on SuperCard DSone is with EOS kernel.

BUT _this game sucks_ because it's lagging !! Unbelievable ! Genesis games are lagging ^0^ this is a joke ?
And the sound is crackling. I don't know if it's because of the dump but I can't play in this conditions. 
I prefer to play on my Genesis or on my PSP/Wii.


----------



## Kinqdra (Mar 6, 2010)

SylvWolf said:
			
		

> Isn't flaming against the rules?
> 
> Also, I've tried getting this to work on AKAIO, but I haven't been able to get the 1.5 loaders to work with 1.5.1. Certainly not switching down just for the old Sonic games, as awesome as they are.


just switch the ak2loader, leave the other ones


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 6, 2010)

Are you sure that Sonic is 4727? Because where I download from, it's some dutch game.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Mar 6, 2010)

its very strange tht all ppl link to Acekard (akaio) hence as if the poll of gbatemp and the recent releases seem to be cooperating... is it coincidence
the only thing i see is tht u'd rather play the older games which u have missed (my fellow r4 brothers) and wait for sometime until someone "considerate" releases a fix

PS - "suggestive" signatures (and also avatars) should be discourage (or banned)


----------



## CharmingLugia (Mar 6, 2010)

darkcrudus said:
			
		

> i dont know if this is right.. cuz this is what i see on other places
> 
> 4728 - Pokemon Ranger Hikari no Kiseki (J)
> 4727 - Silke -Syng Leg og Laer (D)
> ...


Same here I wonder were it went?


----------



## Krestent (Mar 6, 2010)

IamUrGod said:
			
		

> darkcrudus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because others mark DSi releases the same as regular DS releases, GBAtemp doesn't give them a number from the DS releases, so a DSi-enhanced game marked #4999 on another site would be marked as DS#DSi# 50


----------



## mariobros1 (Mar 6, 2010)

I take it there is no r4 fix yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




,
What a shame...


----------



## lrwr14 (Mar 6, 2010)

hey, it works on the EZ flash vi, only tried sonic and knuckles at the moment.


----------



## fcgfcg (Mar 6, 2010)

Forget it, wrong topic.


----------



## DarkCrudus (Mar 6, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> IamUrGod said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i know a site i use marked bejeweled twist ds as a regular ds game, because it is, but gbatemp still marks it as dsi


----------



## Master Emerald (Mar 6, 2010)

The truth? This is still a bad dump because the header has corrupted bytes as stated by other members.


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 6, 2010)

Master Emerald said:
			
		

> The truth? This is still a bad dump because the header has corrupted bytes as stated by other members.


like all dumps, but, IT DOESN'T MATTER.


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 6, 2010)

Just posting to say I have no problems on my M3 Real with Sakura 1.46. Just download the latest version of Sakura from the Sakura FAQ thread.

http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89197


----------



## CharmingLugia (Mar 6, 2010)

New dump released! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Does not work on acekard.


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 6, 2010)

IamUrGod said:
			
		

> New dump released!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



because there is nothing wrong with the old dump


----------



## yikkyon (Mar 6, 2010)

What's the DSi feature in this one?


----------



## ZANZAROTH (Mar 6, 2010)

yikkyon said:
			
		

> What's the DSi feature in this one?



dude read the entire thread before posting THERE ISN'T ANY!!!


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 6, 2010)

ZANZAROTH said:
			
		

> yikkyon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well why the heck did the number on this rom get changed to DSi 0040?? It had a different number not very long ago.


----------



## Zarxrax (Mar 6, 2010)

lrwr14 said:
			
		

> hey, it works on the EZ flash vi, only tried sonic and knuckles at the moment.


Hmm, it only gave me a white screen when I tried it on my EZ flash vi, but, maybe I had a bad dump? I decided to try downloading a different copy and it works now.


----------



## supersonic5000 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yay! Pretty good emulation. I wonder why it doesn't have blue sphere though...
Works on acekard2i using the 1.5 loader method. Although cutting and pasting the old and the new loader into the loaders file gets old.


----------



## TrapperKeeperX (Mar 6, 2010)

Holy crap DSi ok I'm convinced this game needs a patch update on Flash Carts I'm convinced now no wonder it works on DSi Flash Carts.


----------



## ZANZAROTH (Mar 6, 2010)

Zarxrax said:
			
		

> ZANZAROTH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So far no one knows the exact reason... apparently some header looked like a DSi header or something... but its just a normal ds game


----------



## Sylar1 (Mar 6, 2010)

TrapperKeeperX said:
			
		

> Holy crap DSi ok I'm convinced this game needs a patch update on Flash Carts I'm convinced now no wonder it works on DSi Flash Carts.



It's not a DSi game


----------



## girugamarc (Mar 6, 2010)

why does it says #DSi 0040?


----------



## TravisProduckshi (Mar 6, 2010)

works on R4 firmware 2.6f


----------



## Vinsent (Mar 6, 2010)

Because people for some reason think it has DSI features, despite nothing having been said about it, or it saying anything on the box, and even if those weren't enough, it's a collection of Mega Drive games so DSi enhancement would do nothing at all, more then likely.


----------



## RupeeClock (Mar 6, 2010)

*sigh*

Isn't it possible that they designed the game to utilise extra DSi processing power for improved emulation, and just didn't tell anyone?

I mean Sega isn't going to fess up to using an imperfect emulator, let alone someone elses.


----------



## Vinsent (Mar 6, 2010)

I suppose, but that would require putting a little faith in Sega.


----------



## rommy667 (Mar 6, 2010)

Works on supercard eos in clean mode with sd speed set to 3x


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 6, 2010)

rommy667 said:
			
		

> Works on supercard eos in clean mode with sd speed set to 3x


Not just 3x, 1x and 2x too.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 6, 2010)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> *sigh*
> 
> Isn't it possible that they designed the game to utilise extra DSi processing power for improved emulation, and just didn't tell anyone?
> 
> I mean Sega isn't going to fess up to using an imperfect emulator, let alone someone elses.


Wow, now we just need somebody to test that. XD


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Mar 6, 2010)

Any news for it on R4+YS?


----------



## fcgfcg (Mar 6, 2010)

TravisProduckshins said:
			
		

> works on R4 firmware 2.6f



From where you downloaded this?
Does it work on original R4 carts?


----------



## warning316 (Mar 7, 2010)

how do i get that r4 firmware ?


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Mar 7, 2010)

Man now I'm officially confused


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 7, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> Man now I'm officially confused


You and me both >.< I get the other one, but wtf is up with this one?


----------



## Nimbus (Mar 7, 2010)

Edit: Nevermind, issue resolved.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 7, 2010)

The game was made with the DSi's SDK, hence the bunch of crap that STILL lingers around this.
Now, what ever happened to that one thread we had on this before?(could've just merged it with this one instead of nuking it)

Now, any chance that someone's extracting these 'roms' from the 'game'/emulator and seeing what they've done to them?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Mar 7, 2010)

works on my old ds linker (2gb) but the speed seems so fucked up random, you'd believe a 16 year old did this


----------



## Blaze163 (Mar 7, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> Now, any chance that someone's extracting these 'roms' from the 'game'/emulator and seeing what they've done to them?



That's what I wanna know too. Since this is effectively just JenesisDS tweaked so S3+K will work on it, could we not simpy use this to enhance JenesisDS, thus bypassing any AP problems? As far as I'm aware this is still not working on Cyclo 1.57b4.

Quick question about Jenesis btw. Has anyone ever gotten Sensible Soccer working on it? I played that game to death as a kid but JenesisDS refuses to play it. Tried several roms from several sources, no joy. If anyone knows how to fix it I'd be most grateful for the support. 'Specially given my eBay/FFXIII woes at the moment (see blog), they make me a sad panda


----------



## JJBro1 (Mar 7, 2010)

using a cyclo here and getting the white screen of death. Any solutions?


----------



## Loginer (Mar 7, 2010)

I just tried unpacking the ROM, and found something interesting. There are two folders in it: One called "image", and one called "image*i*". The folder "image" contains the soundtrack and sound effects for each game in six separate module files, while "imagei" seems to contain the actual game/emulator in a file called "game.pak" (had no luck trying to unpack it). Perhaps the emulator was made with the DSi in mind, after all.


----------



## darren in jp (Mar 7, 2010)

does R4 firmware 2.6f work on dstt card ????


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 7, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> The game was made with the DSi's SDK, hence the bunch of crap that STILL lingers around this.
> Now, what ever happened to that one thread we had on this before?(could've just merged it with this one instead of nuking it)
> 
> Now, any chance that someone's extracting these 'roms' from the 'game'/emulator and seeing what they've done to them?



I ripped 4 ROMs yesterday, Sonic 1, Sonic 2, Sonic 3, and Sonic and Knuckles. I ripped them from RAM dumps, was not able to rip the 2 lock on games because they seem to be shifting junks of the ROM in and out of RAM as its running. Couldn't get them to run on any Sega emulators for the PC, but they do run on jEnesisDS.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Loginer said:
			
		

> I just tried unpacking the ROM, and found something interesting. There are two folders in it: One called "image", and one called "image*i*". The folder "image" contains the soundtrack and sound effects for each game in six separate module files, while "imagei" seems to contain the actual game/emulator in a file called "game.pak" (had no luck trying to unpack it). Perhaps the emulator was made with the DSi in mind, after all.


Ah, you did it, too? XD
Wonder if we've anything that can parse these snd_Sonic1_sfx.mods and snd_Sonic1_trx.mods?


----------



## drizzt8886 (Mar 7, 2010)

any word on cyclo ds yet?


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 7, 2010)

Since this game was built with the DSi SDK, it might make it incompatible with normal rom extracting tools. I tried to swap some files in the rom and rebuild it, but it would not run, which is common when doing something like that, but when I change things back and rebuilt it, it still would not run. Also after recompiling the rom, it is about 20 MBs smaller. This is expected, except that the rom fills the whole 64MB file, there is no padding, so something is being lost during the data extraction, could it be dsi based stuff?


----------



## Zparks (Mar 7, 2010)

Although this seems to be 'off topic' in regards to what is being discussed. I've been playing this since the inital nuked version. and a few minor things come to my attention.

I believe there may be some things missing, as there's apparently ment to be video's covering the history of sonic. This I can't find. I also feel it's a shame that there's no further 'unlockable art'

Also as an aguement against this being a 'definitive' collection of Sonic titles, wouldn't it have been better to have it set up properly with Sonic 1, 2, 3&K (as 1 title as it was originally intended) and Blue Sphere (which I assume is missing due to it not being 'canon')

That said I've bought Sonic in every way possible; Master System, MD/Gen, Sega-CD, Saturn, DC, PS2 (both collections) GC, Wii, DS & 360. But I feel there's something missing here. If anything I feel it's a little too 'slap-dash' and not really planned out.


----------



## thrashman (Mar 7, 2010)

this sucks with Acekard
Sonic classic collection works with 1.5
Sonic all stars racing works with 1.5.1
Not vice versa
Hopefully a new version of the AKAIO comes out soon


----------



## _Chaz_ (Mar 7, 2010)

CycloDS still can't play the game at all.

And Sonic and SEGA all-stars racing is nothing more than a clone of Mario Kart with a few more loops and no jump button.


----------



## granville (Mar 7, 2010)

@Zparks-

Of course it feels cheaply made. SEGA was so lazy, they hired Lordus (maker of JenesisDS) and used a slightly modified version of JenesisDS in this collection. They can't even code their own emulators without the help of independent homebrewers. So this is simply a rush job not made by Sega themselves. There is no end to their laziness. We're probably lucky Lordus even existed, or we'd have another unplayable mess like Sonic Genesis. It's kind of pathetic.

As for the video, i recall something like that, or maybe a video of Sonic Chronicles... At any rate, it's not the first time something was reported and didn't make it in the game. Sonic Genesis on GBA had ON THE BOX that it contained not only the remixes of the soundtrack, but the original tunes could be unlocked. That was a complete lie.


----------



## Covarr (Mar 7, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> The game was made with the DSi's SDK, hence the bunch of crap that STILL lingers around this.
> Now, what ever happened to that one thread we had on this before?(could've just merged it with this one instead of nuking it)
> 
> Now, any chance that someone's extracting these 'roms' from the 'game'/emulator and seeing what they've done to them?


Interestingly, the moved HUD seems to be the emulator in SCC's doing; the same roms dumped and then run in JenesisDS has the GUI in its original location from the Genesis versions.


----------



## granville (Mar 7, 2010)

Covarr said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty interesting and cool actually. I always thought what JenesisDS needed was a HUD repositioner option. So then you wouldn't have to scale the image to see it, everything would look pretty clean.


----------



## Zparks (Mar 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> That's pretty interesting and cool actually. I always thought what JenesisDS needed was a HUD repositioner option. So then you wouldn't have to scale the image to see it, everything would look pretty clean.



Maybe that's why it was made on the DSi SDK; what with the DSi and DSi XL having larger screens it might scale better?


----------



## KapuBen (Mar 7, 2010)

Zparks said:
			
		

> DSi and DSi XL having larger screens


the resolution is the same


----------



## pulstar80 (Mar 7, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> And Sonic and SEGA all-stars racing is nothing more than a clone of Mario Kart with a few more loops and no jump button.



Douche much? 

Is it possible to extract the emulator itself from this game? The way they did with Snake's emu in the Smash Pack. I imagine it's nigh-on impossible but thought to ask anyway.


----------



## ZenZero (Mar 7, 2010)

This is working on supercard EOS clean mode, but for some reason whenever i turn off the DS, all my save data is pretty much deleted


----------



## ifenix (Mar 7, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> JohannesC:
> The rom was wrongly nuked (Falsely reported as a DSi enhanced game, when there is 0 evidence of any DSi enhancements). It was since un-nuked, thus it's back up on here. Simple stuff, people.
> 
> ZANZAROTH:
> ...



I this this release still must be 4727, and the followings mustn't be re-numbered thinking this one is a DSi Enhanced.

There are many reasons to this ROM *NOT *is DSi0040


----------



## Kirby102 (Mar 7, 2010)

Just a thought that I read in this thread that the extracted roms in SCC works in jEnesisDS... would that mean that the locked-on games (S2K S3&K) works on the jEnesisDS emulator then? I don't really care for the Competition mode (in S3&K), just thought that since they took that out, it might work within the 4MB RAM limit of jEnesisDS?

Otherwise, disregard my thought...


----------



## Sumea (Mar 7, 2010)

I really was mindfucked by two statements:
DSi Release
NOT DSi ENCHANTED

Thefuckman?

I was thinking (POSSIBLY) that the real game works faster on DSi, maybe - Why in ef it would been nuked for missing DSi data and be released as DSi enchanted game...

Though, with flashcarts we cannot see if that is true or not... someone with real could compare... (Real game, DSlite and DSi)


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 7, 2010)

Kirby102 said:
			
		

> Just a thought that I read in this thread that the extracted roms in SCC works in jEnesisDS... would that mean that the locked-on games (S2K S3&K) works on the jEnesisDS emulator then? I don't really care for the Competition mode (in S3&K), just thought that since they took that out, it might work within the 4MB RAM limit of jEnesisDS?
> 
> Otherwise, disregard my thought...



Those to ROMs are shifted in and out of RAM.


----------



## fearofshorts (Mar 7, 2010)

In other words, JEnesisDS can't play those two as the version we are using does not have that functionality.


----------



## Flame (Mar 7, 2010)

works with supercard old OS very well.


----------



## House Spider (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I got the real shit so I don't think I'll pirate this.


----------



## fcgfcg (Mar 7, 2010)

Well, looks like firmware 2.6f doesn't work on non-clone R4s.
Maybe someone could adapt it?


----------



## Acetic Orcein (Mar 7, 2010)

So this is basically just Sonic 1-3 and knuckles?

Very cool. I loved them so much back in the day...


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

Acetic Orcein said:
			
		

> So this is basically just Sonic 1-3 and knuckles?
> 
> Very cool. I loved them so much back in the day...


Yup, with bonus games that let you play as Knuckles in sonic 2 and 3.


----------



## Moac (Mar 7, 2010)

Any news on R4DS solution?

someone tell me.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 7, 2010)

Moac said:
			
		

> Any news on R4DS solution?
> 
> someone tell me.



No. And people, please stop asking if there's a fix yet. Search the thread and you'll find your answer. That's why we have a little thread-specific search bar at the bottom of each thread.


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2010)

That doesn't seem to show up on the V3 (default) skin.

EDIT: Nevermind, found it, it's just quite hard to see since there's no border and it's almost the same color as the background it's against.


----------



## concealed identi (Mar 7, 2010)

granville said:
			
		

> @Zparks-
> 
> Of course it feels cheaply made. SEGA was so lazy, they hired Lordus (maker of JenesisDS) and used a slightly modified version of JenesisDS in this collection. They can't even code their own emulators without the help of independent homebrewers. So this is simply a rush job not made by Sega themselves. There is no end to their laziness. We're probably lucky Lordus even existed, or we'd have another unplayable mess like Sonic Genesis. It's kind of pathetic.





I don't see how that's even remotely lazy. They wanted to emulate their game, so they hired the guy who was either the best at it or had a head start on the project. Seems like that's logic, not laziness.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

*ALL TEH NEWBS IN TAH HOUWZ LEWK AT DIS! OMG R4 FIX!!*




See that little white box? Click it, then type in R4 Fix.
It will search the thread for a post that corresponds to your search terms.
If there are no results, then there is no fix! I repeat: NO FIX!
Don't ask, you won't speed up the process of getting a patch up.
The likelyhood of the R4 getting a fix for this game is really close to zero.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 7, 2010)

@Demonbart: WTF, I never even noticed that before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks!


----------



## maxmouse2008 (Mar 7, 2010)

I actually didnt know that was there either.

It is quite hard to read though


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

maxmouse2008 said:
			
		

> I actually didnt know that was there either.
> 
> It is quite hard to read though


I agree it's hard to see, but I pointed it out now in a very erm.... flashy way, so all noobs should've noticed and used it.
There hasn't been a question for an R4 fix for more than four hours now!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2010)

It looks more like you're circling the quote button.


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It looks more like you're circling the quote button.


Yeah, I just noticed that, it might be problematic. The noobs might think they'd have to click the quote button to search the thread


----------



## Langin (Mar 7, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> It looks more like you're circling the quote button.



LOLZ true, I have a R4 and I want to burn it!


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't want 10 posters quoting your post with "r4 fix". XD


----------



## Demonbart (Mar 7, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh well at least it'll get their attention and they'll know what to do.
EDIT: Yay 500th post.


----------



## Covarr (Mar 7, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


500 is a meaningless number, I think 686 is a better number for a plethora of reasons I won't get into.

I almost wonder if anybody is even working on a patch for this, or if everybody's just waiting for Somebody Else™ to take care of it. Many flashcart makers only implement patches other people have made into their own firmware updates.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> If there are no results, then there is no fix! I repeat: NO FIX!
> Don't ask, you won't speed up the process of getting a patch up.
> The likelyhood of the R4 getting a fix for this game is really close to zero.
> No need to lie to them by adding 'close to', it's just zero.
> ...


Just set it to patch and pick an SD speed from the list XD


----------



## Covarr (Mar 7, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No it's not. If a generic patch is released before individual card updates fix it, then it'll likely work on the R4.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 7, 2010)

Covarr said:
			
		

> No it's not. If a generic patch is released before individual card updates fix it, then it'll likely work on the R4.


Assuming those 20 clone cards are all the same hardware, then it MIGHT work, otherwise, just give up.
Now we should find Lordus and drag him here, he's got some 'splainin to do.

(I wonder if DLDI patching would help?) XD


----------



## ryudo123 (Mar 7, 2010)

so basically theres no hope for r4 users...
does anyone know if ysmenu works?
and off topic but how do u know when ysmenu is updated with gamefixes?


----------



## Sumea (Mar 7, 2010)

Not being rude, but we kinda bash R4 around here mostly it's lacking support... not to mention that current R4 carts pretty much are no R4 carts at all when the original team was gone etc... (that's what i have over heard)

nothing personal, but that's how things fly now with R4... sadly or not. 

But, yet to see when fixed come out etc.


----------



## outgum (Mar 7, 2010)

Question O_O
The title states DSi 0040
How is this a DSi game?

Or have  i missed something?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 7, 2010)

There's no DSi features, something was up with the header that hinted at DSi or something of the sort.  I don't think any non-staff know what's going on with this release, actually.


----------



## Terenigma (Mar 7, 2010)

Why is everyone bashing the R4? aside from sonic and sega all star racing and this sonic collection its played all big name games perfectly well also using ysmenu as a backup for titles like bowsers inside story and as far as im concerned some games actually required no fix on R4 when lots of other cards had stressful AP blocking the game such as phantasy star zero

R4 is still a perfectly good card and lots of people still use it so just because they ask if theres a fix there is no need to just give them stupid sarcastic answers im sure all you other flashcart users would be the exsact same way if the R4 played a game fine and your cards had no fix so relax if you cart plays the game then go play the game dont hover round the boards flaming other users


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 8, 2010)

July 2008: R4 Team disbands prior to Big N's becoming a lawsuit happy ass.
Shortly after: hordes of clones and knockoffs begin to emerge with the r4 name, all claiming their's was the real thing, and that all others were 
fakes of them, thus starting the great depression-er, wait, what? What's that? mountain dew countdown party? ...do I have to? Fine, I'll do it. 
Well I've got to go, guys, world domination and all, that. *disappears*


----------



## Derek Stiles (Mar 8, 2010)

Come on, we only need to be patient, it's only a matter of time, maybe some blessed guy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  will show for us a good patch to fix it, this happened with mario e luigi and we got trough, or I'll need to use my money huhuh


----------



## Rayder (Mar 8, 2010)

Rydian said:
			
		

> There's no DSi features, something was up with the header that hinted at DSi or something of the sort.  I don't think any non-staff know what's going on with this release, actually.



I suspect that, at best, the retail game might use the extra built-in memory in the DSi to run more efficiently or something.  I don't know.

I also don't know anyone with a DSi so I could test how it runs on one either.  All I DO know is that the term "DSi" exists nowhere on the case or manual.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 8, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> Rydian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If posting dslazy's nds_info.txt is not allowed, sorry about that.


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 8, 2010)

Demonbart said:
			
		

> *ALL TEH NEWBS IN TAH HOUWZ LEWK AT DIS! OMG R4 FIX!!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


R4 Fix.


----------



## Nimbus (Mar 8, 2010)

Edit: NVM, whatever was causing the issue is fixed.

Please disregard this message.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 8, 2010)

if this is an emulator, let's try dldi patching it XD
Also, Kazo, you said you got S&K working on jEnesis?
Any chance that modified mini-boss music is on there?


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 8, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> if this is an emulator, let's try dldi patching it XD
> Also, Kazo, you said you got S&K working on jEnesis?
> Any chance that modified mini-boss music is on there?




Didn't check, bu I don't think so, they seem to have the original music and sound effects intacted, SCC is just not emulating the sound.


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Still not working on supercard SD is it?... I can't patch it without it coming out with a 0kb file.


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

Nuclear Raven said:
			
		

> Not sure if anyone has tried this.
> 
> I have my own dump, and for some reason codes do not work at all on my AK2 or my M3Real. Has anyone else tried the codes for this in the TEMP_USERCHEAT.DAT? If so, do they work for you, and under what conditions?



as i pointed out on another thread, they do work for me!

for some reason i never bother to test codes on m3 real
so i won't talk about it at all

i tested on ak2i + akaio
what conditions? just follow the instructions! 
having difficulty reading the code then make sure you go through those codes once at least from the forum or open the database via r4cce

they seem to work for me so if they doesn't then maybe your dump has a different address or whatever..
or
the the most common user error! they didn't even enable cheats on their akaio...


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 8, 2010)

KazoWAR said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how odd, as the track is clearly different/updated for it ingame :\
maybe it's on the 2sf?
Ah well, tired now XD


----------



## KazoWAR (Mar 8, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> KazoWAR said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This game is not emulating the Genesis' sound, it is playing it's own sound native to the DS, which mean it uses alot less CPU power. those are what the files in the image folder are for. and i think it uses the same Sonic3 track and sound files for Sonic 3, Sonic and Knuckles, and Knuckles in Sonic 3.


----------



## pulstar80 (Mar 8, 2010)

Is it true Sega are asking $29 for this? For that sum you can get virtually all other recent Sonic compilations and still have change for an espresso.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 8, 2010)

pulstar80 said:
			
		

> Is it true Sega are asking $29 for this? For that sum you can get virtually all other recent Sonic compilations and still have change for an espresso.


not if you plan on getting extras on that starbucks coffee


----------



## pulstar80 (Mar 8, 2010)

Support your local brewers


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2010)

Any hope for TTDS or is it the same outcome as R4? because i havnt seen anyone mention TTDS -.-


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

xmastermiix said:
			
		

> Any hope for TTDS or is it the same outcome as R4? because i havnt seen anyone mention TTDS -.-



you just answered yourself... NO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




well... even if DSTT or r4 get fixed..
it should be quite sometime from now..


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 8, 2010)

i need to get my self a damn acekard 2i none of this ttds crap

so does this mean....i wont be able to play heartgold or soulsilver when it comes out...?


----------



## elixirdream (Mar 8, 2010)

xmastermiix said:
			
		

> i need to get my self a damn acekard 2i none of this ttds crap
> 
> so does this mean....i wont be able to play heartgold or soulsilver when it comes out...?



if the protection is the same.. maybe someone could use the extinfo.dat info to overcome it
however, if the protection is different then... have fun waiting for a real fix


----------



## hankchill (Mar 8, 2010)

Guys, I don't understand what all the big hubbub is about this game.

Grab an emulator, grab the games, play! I'll bet you the Sonic games play just fine on JenesisDS. What's the point of trying to bypass copy protection on a game that emulates other games, when we can already do it?


----------



## zeromac (Mar 8, 2010)

JohannesC said:
			
		

> Demonbart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 8, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> xmastermiix said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surefire way to defeat the AP; buy it XD
(if we're talking about HG/SS, yes, otherwise, don't buy SCC, just get a Genesis/Megadrive and the retro games, paly those, or just go with the emulator and roms from the _usual places_)


----------



## Jockel (Mar 8, 2010)

Why bother with the AP at all? It works on Acekard and sucks.
Unstable framerate and visual artifacts in emulation... if i had payed for this, i would be seriously pissed.


----------



## Covarr (Mar 8, 2010)

hankchill said:
			
		

> Guys, I don't understand what all the big hubbub is about this game.
> 
> Grab an emulator, grab the games, play! I'll bet you the Sonic games play just fine on JenesisDS. What's the point of trying to bypass copy protection on a game that emulates other games, when we can already do it?


JenesisDS can't play the lock-on games.


----------



## fcgfcg (Mar 8, 2010)

I was thinking... What if we swaped DS_Menu and stuff from firmware 2.6f R4 RTS to 1.18 Non-clone cart?
Maybe it would work?


----------



## Krestent (Mar 8, 2010)

fcgfcg said:
			
		

> I was thinking... What if we swaped DS_Menu and stuff from firmware 2.6f R4 RTS to 1.18 Non-clone cart?
> Maybe it would work?


I don't think they're the same cart, so that probably wouldn't work


----------



## fcgfcg (Mar 8, 2010)

tattar8 said:
			
		

> fcgfcg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tried here... Does not work.
Oh well...


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 8, 2010)

yeah, that wasn't a good idea in the first place, clone carts don't like each other all that much, especially when the makers keep claiming they're all clones of themselves :\


----------



## Beige (Mar 8, 2010)

I bought a retail copy and played it on a DS Lite and my DSi. I noticed that not only is the cartridge marked with 'TWL' instead of 'NTR,' but I noticed some small but significant performance improvements.  If anything, they used the DSi SDK to make it so the games perform better.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm still wondering why Sub-Boss BGM was sort of improved.
btw, TWL = The World Loses


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 9, 2010)

sonic32136 said:
			
		

> my question is where the flip is sonic CD I loved holding up and running in place ...then ZOOM!


Sonic CD should be ported, not emulated, the DS hardware should be plenty for the audio, which should see a revamp or re-mastering.


----------



## abrack08 (Mar 9, 2010)

Still no patch? It's been a week. Someone out there far smarter than I is working on one... right?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 9, 2010)

Yes.

EDIT: To clarify, they know more about this particular subject than you.


----------



## JohannesC (Mar 9, 2010)

Jockel said:
			
		

> Why bother with the AP at all? It works on Acekard and sucks.
> Unstable framerate and visual artifacts in emulation... if i had payed for this, i would be seriously pissed.


I haven't noticed any framerate issues, that's probably your card being too slow. As for the artifacts, they are hardly noticeable when you're actually playing, and have no effect on the game's enjoyability.


----------



## abrack08 (Mar 10, 2010)

Finally. This game works with CycloDS 1.58b

Too bad I got FF13 and MLB10 The Show to take up all my time now.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 10, 2010)

lol, linear rpg gameplay

/offtopic

Well, my guess is that they're waiting for 3/14 to see if Big N updated the so called AP


----------



## Rayder (Mar 10, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if Infinite Space doesn't have the same type of AP as SCC and Sonic & Sega Racing.  It's a "Sega" release too.  That will be the next firmware update most carts will need.   

R4 (and all it's clones) users....well.....sorry you guys can't really get important fixes for newer games anymore.  It always sucks when the updates stop on the card you're using.  I had an old original R4 myself.   I just bought a new cart that IS supported.  No one likes to be told that they need a new flashcart, but it's the cold, hard truth.  Ditch the R4 and get something else.  That's what I did and I never looked back.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 10, 2010)

Rayder said:
			
		

> I wouldn't be surprised if Infinite Space doesn't have the same type of AP as SCC and Sonic & Sega Racing.  It's a "Sega" release too.  That will be the next firmware update most carts will need.
> 
> R4 (and all it's clones) users....well.....sorry you guys can't really get important fixes for newer games anymore.  It always sucks when the updates stop on the card you're using.  I had an old original R4 myself.   I just bought a new cart that IS supported.  No one likes to be told that they need a new flashcart, but it's the cold, hard truth.  Ditch the R4 and get something else.  That's what I did and I never looked back.


Yeah, the r4 I have is used mostly to keep my easily amused sibling quiet, they only know the game I put on that 128mb card works enough to keep them occupied till the batteries die(I don't bother putting anything newer than SuperStar Ultra, as there's no point)


----------



## girugamarc (Mar 10, 2010)

oh god. Whoever said the slowdown wasn't bad was lying. It's so noticeable and I didn't even get 30 seconds into the first zone of Sonic 2

good job Sega, lazy bastards


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 10, 2010)

girugamarc said:
			
		

> oh god. Whoever said the slowdown wasn't bad was lying. It's so noticeable and I didn't even get 30 seconds into the first zone of Sonic 2
> 
> good job Sega, lazy bastards


If the word is true, more like good job Lordus XD


----------



## Rydian (Mar 10, 2010)

It's not like they could have magically given him a few more weeks/months to make it faster, time still flows normally.

And yeah, the slowdown is quite noticeable, to the point that looping animations can have off timing to the point that only one frame of the animation repeats.  :gonk:


----------



## MADKATZ99 (Mar 11, 2010)

It's horrible on NO$GBA, you have to press jump like half a second before you actually want to jump. It's choppy as. Then again some dude on the supercard forums said that it was just no$gba in general, so I was hoping that the actual game would still be alright... 

Hell, I don't know why I don't just pull out the mega drive and play it perfectly on a big TV.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 11, 2010)

MADKATZ99 said:
			
		

> It's horrible on NO$GBA, you have to press jump like half a second before you actually want to jump. It's choppy as. Then again some dude on the supercard forums said that it was just no$gba in general, so I was hoping that the actual game would still be alright...
> 
> Hell, I don't know why I don't just pull out the mega drive and play it perfectly on a big TV.


lol, the speed on no$gba depends on your system power XD

For those that don't know, here's an example  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Example: running pokemon on a pentium 4/1.7gHz, 512MB ram, 128mb gfx runs about 40% speed, 3d buildings included.
obviously, we'd need more than twice the system specs to get it closer to ~80% XD

but yeah, it'd run best on the original hardware and in gens.
(speaking of which, anyone know of a decent shop that sells nintendo rf adapters(ntsc)? been meaning on playing my genesis as well XD)


----------



## Covarr (Mar 11, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> but yeah, it'd run best on the original hardware and in gens Kega Fusion.


Fix'd. Fusion is far more accurate than Gens, and it has the NTSC filter.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 11, 2010)

Covarr said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fix'd x2
never cared for [DATABASE ERROR], easy to setup and use.


----------



## owlman (Mar 12, 2010)

any hope for DSTT cards? i searched at the bottom, i only saw two responses


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Doubt it, unless these clone cart makers decide to make their own firmware(and actually provide support themselves >_>)


----------



## trance (Mar 13, 2010)

only just reading this topic now, but...


			
				Chanser said:
			
		

> After much deliberation, release is fine and not a DSi enhanced release.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


game id is TWL-VSOx, therefore *dsi* software, and the dsi in the release number is warranted for that alone. while no apparent dsi features are visible aside from a performance increase as stated earlier by somebody, the game still possesses the dsi region lock as stated on the game's box (although the ds/dsl are not affected). reading this article on hackmii might be of use to try to explain that


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 13, 2010)

yes, but the ONLY 'feature' I've seen in this emulator, is this dimming bit whilst playing, tad of a nuisance when you have to tap it once to make it come out of the "ignore the pause feature" and again(after the screen lights up) to get it to pause.
DSi SDK was used, yes, but feels more like a plain, laggy DS rom to me. Lordus, you could've at least released the source code prior to giving up and being scooped up by sega/Big N; we'd have our slot-2 support by now :\


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 14, 2010)

So, no news on AP?


----------



## Rydian (Mar 14, 2010)

pedroion said:
			
		

> So, no news on AP?


NO.

FUCK.


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 15, 2010)

pedroion said:
			
		

> So, no news on AP?


jEnesisDS.
Sega genesis/megadrive roms.
load them up.
enjoy.


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 15, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> pedroion said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mind you tell us how to run S3K with jEnesisDS? cause that's my favorite of them all  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Still there are some roms which aren't in this collection that i love to play!


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 15, 2010)

sonictopfan said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, this game is buggy and loves glitching/lagging/skipping. The video I did back in the beginning(and the first SCC thread, rest its soul) shows some of the frame-drops it can have
 click the video to open in youtube, and you can then toss this in to the address bar to get to where the lag starts: &feature=iv#t=1m07s


----------



## turnermanxi (Mar 22, 2010)

So still no fix TTDS?? Its been forever already!


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 22, 2010)

turnermanxi said:
			
		

> So still no fix TTDS?? Its been forever already!


Just give up, the AP is more than a match for the R4 and TTDS XD


----------



## turnermanxi (Mar 22, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> turnermanxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That answers it lol.  Ima just buy a Acekard and get it over with.  (Mommy i need credit card plox ^^)


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 22, 2010)

i still don't understand why they won't make a patch already? not jst for this but for SASAR mostly, R4DS and DSTT are not dead so why act like they are? R4 sdhc fixed SASAR, could that be any help for other cards? like create a new firmware for DSTT cards and a new YSMenu for R4DS


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 22, 2010)

sonictopfan said:
			
		

> i still don't understand why they won't make a patch already? not jst for this but for SASAR mostly, R4DS and DSTT are not dead so why act like they are? R4 sdhc fixed SASAR, could that be any help for other cards? like create a new firmware for DSTT cards and a new YSMenu for R4DS


That's just it, the 'R4' *IS* dead; these 'new' cards you see are ALL clones, knockoffs, or fakes.  Hardware can be copied, how else does china have fake laptops, phones, bags, shoes, etc. software is easier to copy XD
YSMenu is just custom firmware, this coder is not bound to you or anyone out here, even if we paid him.
Patches take a bit too long, IMO.  Better off having more than one cart (I've 3, one I used to test roms and HB with before, nowI use no$gba before they go on my AK2{AKAIO1.6} or SuperCard) just in case


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 22, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> sonictopfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i really shall get me a new card, too bad they only sell R4DS and DSTT where i live, which do you think is better? AK2 or SuperCard?


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 22, 2010)

sonictopfan said:
			
		

> i really shall get me a new card, too bad they only sell R4DS and DSTT where i live, which do you think is better? AK2 or SuperCard?


That's the interesting part, AK2 and SC should both be able to play this with their latest firmware(SuperCardDSONE for sure plays it), but so far, the AK2 seems to be able to play HG/SS a bit better than the SuperCard for the moment(doesn't freeze after the timer/event), and I know some people are asking that.
The choice is up to you, both cards have support, both can use the usrcheat.dat, both work.  Let's flip a coin XD


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 23, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> sonictopfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the help, one last question, do they still sell slot-2 of AceCard? i was thinking if i'm to get a new card i might just get a slot 2 one to get both GBA and DS roms to work!


----------



## Omega_2 (Mar 23, 2010)

sonictopfan said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think they ever made Slot-2 AceKards ._.
Your best bet would be an EZFlash 3in1 for a Slot-2 solution, as AKAIO can load gba games from Slot-1 into the Slot-2 natively(though there's also a tool/app to do it yourself manually if desired)


----------



## sonictopfan (Mar 23, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> sonictopfan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i see... thanks for the help!


----------



## blahkamehameha (Mar 31, 2010)

Knuckles in Sonic 2 can be played using jenesisDS.

http://info.sonicretro.org/Sonic_2:_S3_Edition

^All it is is Sonic 2, with Sonic 3 sprites and shields, and Knuckles is playable. Along with a save feature.

The problem with Knuckles in Sonic 2 was the size. It was too large for jenesisDS to load.

Cheats are the same, except for Level Select, which is now: 1,9,8,2 from the sound test.


You're welcome.


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 1, 2010)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> Knuckles in Sonic 2 can be played using jenesisDS.
> 
> http://info.sonicretro.org/Sonic_2:_S3_Edition
> 
> ...


make it S3&K and you'll live


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 1, 2010)

blahkamehameha said:
			
		

> Knuckles in Sonic 2 can be played using jenesisDS.
> 
> http://info.sonicretro.org/Sonic_2:_S3_Edition
> 
> ...




interesting, but i was thinking this one's better http://info.sonicretro.org/Sonic_2_Long_Version

it's exactly the same Sonic 2 with 4 more zones and 2 more acts for Death Egg:

-Sonic and Tails version
-Knuckles version


----------



## Delta517 (Apr 2, 2010)

Still no fix for YSMenu


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm not sure if this is been mentioned but the game's fixed for DSTT and R4 with YSMenu, here is the link http://www.megaupload.com/?d=WDAHA9N9 it should also work with Sonic and Sega All-stars Racing and Mario and Sonic Winter Games!

Or you could download the whole thing from here http://www.megaupload.com/?d=OVND2ERA


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 7, 2010)

No need for fixes for carts that nobody likes anymore.


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 7, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> No need for fixes for carts that nobody likes anymore.



we get it you hate the game, but believe it or not some people actually CARE for this game  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  besides these files support other games as well so it's not a bad thing to upgrade


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 7, 2010)

sonictopfan said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not that I hate the game, it's that it was done WRONG, instead of porting it, it was emulated quite crappily, and limited, even(Sound test, level select, debug somewhat attempted at removal) the only 'new' thing was the Sonic 3 midboss BGM, it sounds sort of revamped for some reason XD


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 8, 2010)

well after testing it on a real DS-lite, i noticed the slowdown but i didn't see any glitches in the games, sure i wish they ported the games like they did with Sonic Jam but you can't deny emulation can't be done any better due to the DS limitations, and the fact the game runs better on a DSi because of the CPU "or so i read" proves that they tried hard to make the emulator run as good as possible, still porting the games would be better if done right!


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 8, 2010)

was the dsi test legit cart or a rom? XD


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 8, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> was the dsi test legit cart or a rom? XD



if i remember correctly it was both, but the rom was tested with AK2i


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 8, 2010)

So then the video I did on a DSONEi before public release was completely ignored then? Ah well.


----------



## daroga (Apr 8, 2010)

Is there a video anywhere comparing the performance of a legit card on the DS Lite vs. the DSi?  I'd be curious to see what a difference it makes.  I'm probably going to pick this up when I get into town on Friday.


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 8, 2010)

only thing I can do atm is put this again:
Cart used, SuperCard DSONEi EOS SP2 firmware
mSD: Transcend class 6 8GB 

Anyway, 4am, goodnight XD


----------



## daroga (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for that, but I was looking for legit cart videos since no flash cart is going to be able to make use of the DSi's extra power to see what a difference it makes.


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 8, 2010)

daroga said:
			
		

> Thanks for that, but I was looking for legit cart videos since no flash cart is going to be able to make use of the DSi's extra power to see what a difference it makes.



i didn't know that, it makes sense though!


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 9, 2010)

Well, then we wait for the DSTWO, but that's going to be a while XD


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 10, 2010)

a new firmware for R4 users is available here http://filetrip.net/f10251-Wood-R4-1-04.html

This new firmware "Wood R4 v1.04" is based on the AK2 firmware, it now runs Sonic Classic Collection and Sonic and Sega All-stars Racing on a normal R4 without the need for YSMenu, however it doesn't fix the hang on Icepeak in Mario and Sonic Winter Games!

i've tested it and it runs all these games, support online play, and loads the sav filed "but you have to change the name from GAME.SAV to GAME.NDS.SAV" or simply use this tool which makes it easier and faster http://filetrip.net/g25123668-Wood-R4-Save-Converter.html

Unfortunately there is no way to use cheat codes here "at least not that i know of" except to use YSMenu, however this new firmware is much faster in running the games!

For noobs who can't use it, here's another link i uploaded to megaupload http://www.megaupload.com/?d=RP26P6TK

P.S to change skin, use an AK2 skin, place it in ui folder, then in the main menu go to settings, and choose the skin you like!


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 10, 2010)

sonictopfan said:
			
		

> a new firmware for R4 users is available here http://filetrip.net/f10251-Wood-R4-1-04.html
> 
> This new firmware "Wood R4 v1.04" is based on the AK2 firmware, it now runs Sonic Classic Collection and Sonic and Sega All-stars Racing on a normal R4 without the need for YSMenu, however it doesn't fix the hang on Icepeak in Mario and Sonic Winter Games!
> 
> ...


It's too bad that they don't just get a new cart, this will cause an influx of "Wood R4 doesn't work on my original R4!", like anyone would get an original these days >_>


----------



## sonictopfan (Apr 10, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> It's too bad that they don't just get a new cart, this will cause an influx of "Wood R4 doesn't work on my original R4!", like anyone would get an original these days >_>



i have an original R4 if that's what you mean!


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 10, 2010)

Does it have to be Sonic Collection ???

I've got an short old video somewhere that shows the difference in speed between an original game and a flashcard running 'Sonic Dash' (not that you see much between them)

I'll see if I can find the video & upload it to Youtube for you to see

EDIT: OK I found the video & it's now on youtube

Do you mean a video like this that compares the game between a DSLite and a DSi (Instead of Real/Flashcard) ??


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 11, 2010)

that video is so fail, can't even tell if they're both the same ds XD
What they ask is about the SCC's  _emulation_ speed difference between dsi flashcart and legit carts XD


----------



## CannonFoddr (Apr 11, 2010)

Omega_2 said:
			
		

> that video is so fail, can't even tell if they're both the same ds XD
> What they ask is about the SCC's  _emulation_ speed difference between dsi flashcart and legit carts XDIf you bother going to the video on youtube - you'll find I say what it's used on...don't forget it's a very old video I did many months ago that I found... I didn't make it up specially today
> Anyway - I've stuck a annotation on it now - satified ????
> 
> ...


Meaning he want to know how a legal game card compares when running on a DSlite and a DSi - I think he believes that the DSi will work faster than on a DSlite


----------



## Omega_2 (Apr 11, 2010)

CannonFoddr said:
			
		

> Omega_2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm....you should have put it as a url, not embed YT, as I don't go direct to them if they're on here; saves loads of time and hassle about loading useless comments.(I tend to leave annotations off, as well)
Thread subject is SCC, so it is assumed that the question regards the topic, unless otherwise noted in the post that it isn't. 
Besides, we can't do too much offtopic at once, thread'll get nuked like the first one


----------

